# Router jig for a wood lathe



## cleteboothby (Mar 5, 2012)

Good afternoon all! 

Has anyone ever seen a router jig for a lathe where the router is on a pivot and comes down on top of a spindle while sliding in the bed ways gap? I have seen one before but would like to make one. Thank you in advance!

Clete Boothby
Woodturner from CT


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

cleteboothby said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a router jig for a lathe where the router is on a pivot and comes down on top of a spindle while sliding in the bed ways gap? I have seen one before but would like to make one. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


When I started to read your post I thought you were referring to a router lathe but when "jig" was mentioned I wondered if you mean something like this fluting jig that I've started but had to put to one side as more important jobs/projects came up, it's to be used in conjunction with the indexing system that I recently made and posted a photo-shoot of. I think that the two shots are self explanatory but if not, just ask. I'm sure that other members have already made their own jigs for this purpose.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Clete.


----------



## routerworks (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, I have one made by Sears, however they stopped making these in the early 1980's. If you type "router lathes" in the search on You Tube, you can find the exact model being used by Paulcosky
Good Luck 
Fred


----------



## blindsniper (Aug 21, 2011)

What a great idea. You make flutes. Are you a flutier?


----------



## cleteboothby (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: Jig*

Hi there,

I decided to dive in and just make one. It works perfectly. Thank you,

Clete


----------



## cleteboothby (Mar 5, 2012)

thank you James!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Clete

NIce job ,I like it and the Brick is a nice touch too 


==



cleteboothby said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I decided to dive in and just make one. It works perfectly. Thank you,
> 
> Clete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

cleteboothby said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I decided to dive in and just make one. It works perfectly. Thank you,
> 
> Clete


I suspect that your jig was made well before your first post Clete and that your question was purely rhetorical.


----------



## cleteboothby (Mar 5, 2012)

Harry, I actually made it after the first posting. I am a very impatient person. I am now looking to re-invent it for multiple uses like adding accents to turned bowls and make it fit a variety of swings of lathes. 

Clete


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Quite ingenious. I like it.
I don't own a lathe. My jig is a simple box long enough to hold a walking cane or long spindle. The router's auxiliary base rides along the top edges of the box. There's an indexing wheel on one end of the box.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i have seen jig for a router that is "suspended" above a lathe-like hand cranked apparatus. i intend to make one some day, but i don't have a need for anything like that just yet.

it is basically a long box open on the top with a hand crank and pins on one end and a pointed piece on the other end, similar to how a lathe would hold a piece that is turned. the router sits on a piece of wood that rides on the open top and the depth is controlled as usual.

it would not be hard to hook a motor up to it to spin it automatically.

it had 2 places on each side to mount the piece so you can control the height and also get a taper.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Chris Curl said:


> i have seen jig for a router that is "suspended" above a lathe-like hand cranked apparatus. i intend to make one some day, but i don't have a need for anything like that just yet.
> 
> it is basically a long box open on the top with a hand crank and pins on one end and a pointed piece on the other end, similar to how a lathe would hold a piece that is turned. the router sits on a piece of wood that rides on the open top and the depth is controlled as usual.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris:

That is called a router lathe and there are a variety of brands and sizes as well as a variety of shop built versions available. It is one of 25 primary methods of using a router. It must be noted that there are jigs and fixtures available that will work with the router lathe to add effects and capabilities.

Hope this helps.


----------

